# Mosconi DSP8to12



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks like there is a new DSP coming from Mosconi soon. Flip to page 23. The controller and bluetooth are out before the processor.

https://issuu.com/mosconi-system/docs/2016.05_mosconi_brochure_eng_web


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

any idea on release date?


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

I just heard a few days ago they were going to announce it soon. I'm not really an insider so I can't speculate on release info.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

This is cool... Glad to see Mosconi stepping their game up.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

they showed an early version at CES 2015.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> any idea on release date?


Nalaka posted an ETA of August 2016


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Based on the oddly specific processor frequency listed in the spec, it is highly likely that this is using an Analog Devices ADAU1451 processor chip. 

ADAU1451 Datasheet and Product Info | Analog Devices

This gives us a quick list of processor capabilities from the data sheet:



AD Data Sheet said:


> Signal processing algorithms that are available in the provided
> libraries include the following:
> • Single and double precision biquad filter
> • Mono and multichannel dynamics processors with peak or
> ...


Booting up SigmaStudio and creating a sample project, it appears that the DSP supports FIR filters, which is a very nice feature as discussed in http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/259873-new-100%24-fir-dsp.html thread.

Now, the most tantalizing bit is the next line in the data sheet:



> Analog Devices continuously develops new processing algorithms
> and provides proprietary and third party algorithms for
> applications such as matrix decoding, bass enhancement, and
> surround virtualizers.


I haven't been able to confirm that the chip runs Dolby Prologic II or DTS matrix decoding, but there isn't much logical need for a 12ch processor without some form of matrix decoding. Hopefully Mosconi is simply waiting on getting the licensing in place to allow them to discuss if it has these features.


----------



## ryanougrad (Jan 31, 2016)

Any idea if this will allow input via DSP or Wi-Fi? I really want one of these companies to release a 24/192 capable DSP that will allow me to plug my phone or ipad in direct to run lossless.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

ryanougrad said:


> Any idea if this will allow input via *USB* or Wi-Fi? I really want one of these companies to release a 24/192 capable DSP that will allow me to plug my phone or ipad in direct to run lossless.


Neither.


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

There are several USB to SPDIF converters available that have native support from android 5.1 and higher, which would allow you to connect any Android device to the DSP. Takes a little work but you can use a USB OTG cable directly to your phone, and use coaxial/optical from the SPDIF converter to the DSP.


----------



## ryanougrad (Jan 31, 2016)

Oops. Wife was in my ear while typing. Meant to say USB. It looks like the new Zapco has some sort of USB dock. Hopefully it will allow USB from phone or Ipad.


----------



## ryanougrad (Jan 31, 2016)

brother_c said:


> There are several USB to SPDIF converters available that have native support from android 5.1 and higher, which would allow you to connect any Android device to the DSP. Takes a little work but you can use a USB OTG cable directly to your phone, and use coaxial/optical from the SPDIF converter to the DSP.


Why are DSP manufacturers leaving us all with such a poor option? I suppose b/c I only read this board I have blinders on, but it seems most here would embrace a USB input option. Then the DSP can handle the digital to analog conversion. Running through convertors, in my mind, just means more chances at signal degradation.


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

Not very many car audio products with digital sources left, that's half the problem. The other would be that a majority of the consumers are more interested in Bluetooth streaming, regardless of signal quality just because it is wireless. It would definitely be a nice as add on option like the spdif board.


----------



## ryanougrad (Jan 31, 2016)

Any one have an idea when this is coming? I'm working on my install and might swap to an Nvidia Shield tab. The tab has hdmi out that I can run to an hdmi to optical extractor. There are many extractors on the market that have shown they can pass the full 24/192 from hdmi to optical reliably.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

*Mosconi 8to12*

I keep trying to find more info on when this thing is coming out but its usually from Italy or Germany and some info gets lost in page translation. Is there a thread here about this unit yet and when its coming out? I need 11 channels of DSP and want the best I can find that has a quick access control.
I dont want to break out the laptop any time I want to change sub level or switch between "Comp mode" and "Fun" mode and "rattle your skull" mode. lol


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

This is exactly what I need for the Benz system. I needed 11 channels of DSP and I always liked the Mosconi interface. I hope its out by August when the install starts.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Mosconi 8to12*

Dangit, changed my search parameters and found a thread. Looks like nobody knows yet when it will be released.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Mosconi 8to12*

I'm really hoping these new 10+ Channel dsp's have something that actually raises the bar aside from just more adjustable channels 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Mosconi 8to12*



SkizeR said:


> I'm really hoping these new 10+ Channel dsp's have something that actually raises the bar aside from just more adjustable channels
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Agreed. There's gotta be some feature that adds more value to it aside from more channels. With that many channels I would hope for some sort of surround processing like DTS Neural.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Mosconi 8to12*

I spoke with an Orca rep a couple months ago who told
me it should be out in the fall.


----------



## ryanougrad (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: Mosconi 8to12*

I was told by a dealer it's expected in August, but at the same time, that Mosconi is often late on delivery. 

As for better, it has a new DAC set and can play Full lossless audio. I don't know about the tuning software.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Mosconi 8to12*



ryanougrad said:


> I was told by a dealer it's expected in August, but at the same time, that Mosconi is often late on delivery.
> 
> As for better, it has a new DAC set and can play Full lossless audio. I don't know about the tuning software.


Can play lossless audio? Do you mean it can take direct USB input and decode the audio in the processor itself?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Mosconi 8to12*



Onyx1136 said:


> Can play lossless audio? Do you mean it can take direct USB input and decode the audio in the processor itself?


no...24/192 native, no USB input that we know of.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Mosconi 8to12*

I knew that was too much to wish for.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Mosconi 8to12*

Sub'd.

I'm watching this with interest.


----------



## broo0d (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Mosconi 8to12*

Images taken from a reseller website in Germany.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Mosconi 8to12*

That isn't correct. One of the optical inputs is instead going to be a digital coax, from what we've been told by Italy.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Does the processor support FIR filters?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

alachua said:


> Does the processor support FIR filters?


Without having access to the final software, i'm gonna say no; however, they are still finalizing all the little things.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm


----------



## broo0d (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Mosconi 8to12*



cobb2819 said:


> That isn't correct. One of the optical inputs is instead going to be a digital coax, from what we've been told by Italy.


I don't know, maybe you are right. I grab these images from a reseller website in Germany that has them available for purchase.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Mosconi 8to12*



cobb2819 said:


> That isn't correct. One of the optical inputs is instead going to be a digital coax, from what we've been told by Italy.


^^^I trust this... ^^^



broo0d said:


> I don't know, maybe you are right. I grab these images from a reseller website in Germany that has them available for purchase.


^^^...over this.^^^

Oh, and I almost forgot. 


papasin said:


> Nalaka posted an ETA of August 2016


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

So, at the moment we have:

no usb input (probably the most common output that people have today besides RCA)
no FIR filters despite the processor chip likely supporting it (assuming my guess on the Analog Devices ADAU1451 was correct)
no matrix surround processing

I'm having a hard time figuring out what this processor offers that the competition doesn't, aside from 4 extra outputs.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

alachua said:


> no usb input (probably the most common output that people have today besides RCA)
> no FIR filters despite the processor chip likely supporting it (assuming my guess on the Analog Devices ADAU1451 was correct)
> no matrix surround processing


No USB input, correct. It was never asked for during development, nor has any other processor the is coming out with a high resolution version addressing. 

FIR filters, unconfirmed, and i don't like to speculate either way. Based on the 25% completed software, no, it isn't in there. But i've asked up he chain to see if it's a possibility. 

Matrix surround, as in...branded surround processing?? because we have the ability to mix in and mix out various information for individual channels, so...technically...surround, it's just not PLII or Dolby Digital.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I would say that having EQ and crossovers on the input side and output side is more important than FIR filters. Although FIR would be nice, too.

All pass filters are also on my wishlist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

What's up with open source penguin on the board? I hope it's not just an open source embedded device interfacing the proprietary software the with the proprietary firmware.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

brother_c said:


> What's up with open source penguin on the board? I hope it's not just an open source embedded device interfacing the proprietary software the with the proprietary firmware.


Why would that not be preferred?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

subterFUSE said:


> I would say that having EQ and crossovers on the input side and output side is more important than FIR filters. Although FIR would be nice, too.
> 
> All pass filters are also on my wishlist.


I understand wanting EQ on the input side, but why would you want crossovers on thyour input? I've been thinking about it, but I can't come up with a need for it. I'm sure it's something obvious that I'm whiffing on.


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> brother_c said:
> 
> 
> > What's up with open source penguin on the board? I hope it's not just an open source embedded device interfacing the proprietary software the with the proprietary firmware.
> ...


Lol I can dream of using sigma studio with a nice off the shelf product.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Onyx1136 said:


> I understand wanting EQ on the input side, but why would you want crossovers on thyour input? I've been thinking about it, but I can't come up with a need for it. I'm sure it's something obvious that I'm whiffing on.




When you apply a high pass to a speaker it will cause phase rotation with the severity determined by the slope/order of the filter.

The phase rotation that occurs will affect the phase above the crossover point and can actually mess up the blend with the next driver up.

The solution is to put the high pass for your lowest driver on the input side so it gets applied to all speakers. This way the phase rotation happens to all the speakers which effectively nullifies it.

This is a common trick for pro audio guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

I've seen that the software for the new dsp is only: GLADEN GERMAN TECHNOLOGY

Only can't get it installed yet as I run an older windows version...


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

tonny said:


> I've seen that the software for the new dsp is only: GLADEN GERMAN TECHNOLOGY
> 
> Only can't get it installed yet as I run an older windows version...


Installing now.


Moment of truth.....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

subterFUSE said:


> Installing now.
> 
> 
> Moment of truth.....


literally just the 6to8 but with 4 more channels.. :worried:


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Why would they group all the channels to just three tabs. Front, Rear, 11 and 12. No individual channel EQ like the 6to8 software


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> Why would they group all the channels to just three tabs. Front, Rear, 11 and 12. No individual channel EQ like the 6to8 software


oh **** didnt notice that.. thats a step back


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes it is. Don't know what they were thinking. I thought about getting one but not with that software screw up


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

You can add individual channel EQ in the crossovers section, and then the EQ page is global EQ. Not a step back, just a different way of doing it. We had a lot of feedback from our tuners asking about global EQ, and this seems to be a good compromise.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

cobb2819 said:


> You can add individual channel EQ in the crossovers section, and then the EQ page is global EQ. Not a step back, just a different way of doing it. We had a lot of feedback from our tuners asking about global EQ, and this seems to be a good compromise.



There is also Input EQ, which can be used for Global.
In fact, it's the correct way to do global EQ.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Can you explain global eq. I can tune with the 6to8 software but this is going to be a big learning curve for me. Can the 8to12 software be used on the 6to8


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Global EQ is for adjusting the overall tonality of the system. Output EQ is for correcting single drivers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> Can the 8to12 software be used on the 6to8


Negative.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

subterFUSE said:


> Global EQ is for adjusting the overall tonality of the system. Output EQ is for correcting single drivers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, I get that but how can you adjust output eg on single drivers channel when the output eq only show Front, Rear and 11 and 12


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

There is output EQ in the crossover section?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> Ok, I get that but how can you adjust output eg on single drivers channel when the output eq only show Front, Rear and 11 and 12





subterFUSE said:


> There is output EQ in the crossover section?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, it's one of the filter options, High Pass, Low Pass, Shelves, Notch, and EQ. You can add an "EQ", and then set the center and the Q, and set the level.


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

I think the EQ is a step backwards, it's to complicated as you can now EQ in 3 different positions... One EQ for each channel is what you need to tune a system correct! 
Now you have the view more screens to see what is going on that not easy and fast tuning. 

And so much tuning eq for an overall eq is useless... In my opinion at least. 

And for me the biggest bugger until now is still the headroom management system which you can reset, but you can't see what it is doing, but still changes your sound each time, fine for a normal car but not for a SQ competition car! So hopefully they change that soon!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

tonny said:


> And for me the biggest bugger until now is still the headroom management system which you can reset, but you can't see what it is doing, but still changes your sound each time, fine for a normal car but not for a SQ competition car! So hopefully they change that soon!


I don't find this to be true at all. With a competition car, typically your recordings are FAR better than that of a normal every day car, so your controlled source is much better. This should allow you to setup the system far better than with a guy who has an iPod and a bunch of crap recordings from LimeWire 10 years ago. 

If you're that worried about it, maybe the headroom management should not be reset and your amp agains should be reset based on the protection of the DSP. This will ensure no clipping based on your normal source input, and no "change in sound," since it's attenuating the entire channel, and not just frequency bands. If you continuously need to reset the system, then that means you are continuously over driving channels, and the DSP is protecting the signal chain.


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> I don't find this to be true at all. With a competition car, typically your recordings are FAR better than that of a normal every day car, so your controlled source is much better. This should allow you to setup the system far better than with a guy who has an iPod and a bunch of crap recordings from LimeWire 10 years ago.
> 
> If you're that worried about it, maybe the headroom management should not be reset and your amp agains should be reset based on the protection of the DSP. This will ensure no clipping based on your normal source input, and no "change in sound," since it's attenuating the entire channel, and not just frequency bands. If you continuously need to reset the system, then that means you are continuously over driving channels, and the DSP is protecting the signal chain.


There is only a digital input used, and there is no clipping in the system, not on the input off the dsp and not on the output, no channel is pushed above the 0db line on the rta plot off the dsp software. and the volume is normaly not above 25 on the controller. 
And still it does something, a while ago I did measure it and with reseting the headroom management system on my 6to8 the system was overall 1db louder measured with the RTA in the car. 
So it does something but you can't see it...


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

tonny said:


> There is only a digital input used, and there is no clipping in the system, not on the input off the dsp and not on the output, no channel is pushed above the 0db line on the rta plot off the dsp software. and the volume is normaly not above 25 on the controller.
> And still it does something, a while ago I did measure it and with reseting the headroom management system on my 6to8 the system was overall 1db louder measured with the RTA in the car.
> So it does something but you can't see it...


Just because you haven't boosted signal, that doesn't mean that the DSP isn't protecting output channels based on levels, it could just be something in a dynamic recording. Pro audio gear does this, but IIRC, typically either resets, or it acts more like an temporary compressor, however, that is much harder to control. If the system dropped 1dB, then kick the amps gains up with the 1dB of attenuation and you'll be back to your proper output. the whole system needs to work together not just one piece or another. 

Like i mentioned, if you continuously need to reset, then just leave it attenuated and counter it at the amp, problem solved, no more attenuation.


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> Just because you haven't boosted signal, that doesn't mean that the DSP isn't protecting output channels based on levels, it could just be something in a dynamic recording. Pro audio gear does this, but IIRC, typically either resets, or it acts more like an temporary compressor, however, that is much harder to control. If the system dropped 1dB, then kick the amps gains up with the 1dB of attenuation and you'll be back to your proper output. the whole system needs to work together not just one piece or another.
> 
> Like i mentioned, if you continuously need to reset, then just leave it attenuated and counter it at the amp, problem solved, no more attenuation.


It has notting to do with the amp's setting's, as there is still output level enough... 
The complete problem is that it is not only doing something with the level's bit also changes things in the sound... Maybe you can't hear it in a normal system but in a better system it is there.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

tonny said:


> It has notting to do with the amp's setting's, as there is still output level enough...
> The complete problem is that it is not only doing something with the level's bit also changes things in the sound... Maybe you can't hear it in a normal system but in a better system it is there.


The protection system you are talking about, attenuates the overall output of the channel, or channel pairs, that is triggering the system. I've looked at this system on an RTA, scope, and meter. So the change in sound is the attenuation of that channel which will in turn effect the overall quality of the output in a setup. If you retune the system after the attenuation, you can counter the quirk. Again, in a car, all of the equipment needs to be setup to work well with each other, no just one piece or another.


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> The protection system you are talking about, attenuates the overall output of the channel, or channel pairs, that is triggering the system. I've looked at this system on an RTA, scope, and meter. So the change in sound is the attenuation of that channel which will in turn effect the overall quality of the output in a setup. If you retune the system after the attenuation, you can counter the quirk. Again, in a car, all of the equipment needs to be setup to work well with each other, no just one piece or another.



I know how it works and how to work with it

But still I don't like it... I would like to see as an extra setting which you can control and see what it does.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

tonny said:


> I know how it works and how to work with it
> 
> But still I don't like it... I would like to see as an extra setting which you can control and see what it does.


I have a strong suspicion that Mosconi won't disable a safety mechanism or allow it to be controlled. It's the same with the automute circuity on the input side, it's there to protect the hardware and everything downstream. Probably better that it is not controllable.


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> I have a strong suspicion that Mosconi won't disable a safety mechanism or allow it to be controlled. It's the same with the automute circuity on the input side, it's there to protect the hardware and everything downstream. Probably better that it is not controllable.


I know it has to be fool proof hahaha 

But I always like to take the extra step up and control everything my self.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

tonny said:


> I know it has to be fool proof hahaha


And there we have it, and why it needs to be controlled.


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

cobb2819 said:


> And there we have it, and why it needs to be controlled.


And maybe that's the problem, the functions are for most people perfect! 

Only some people will understand why some will need it...


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

When will the 8 to 12 hit dealer shelves. Website says end of September


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> When will the 8 to 12 hit dealer shelves. Website says end of September


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


>


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Lol we'll be waiting like the Bit One HD (which does feature FIR filters btw) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


>


Well time to make it unclassified. Someone wants one and sooner than later


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

MrGreen83 said:


> Lol we'll be waiting like the Bit One HD (which does feature FIR filters btw)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That should be here around December at $1700


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> Well time to make it unclassified. Someone wants one and sooner than later


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

rton20s said:


>













I don't Wanna


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i saw this one instagram, 5 weeks ago...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ4yqSrjTpl/

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> i saw this one instagram, 5 weeks ago...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJ4yqSrjTpl/
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


dude, your not using the proper hashtags to get the most followers. we talked about this


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> Lol we'll be waiting like the Bit One HD (which does feature FIR filters btw)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Angrywhopper said:


> That should be here around December at $1700


and from what i understand, only does FIR filters with its un-eq feature..


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> dude, your not using the proper hashtags to get the most followers. we talked about this


you're

you can have them. 

did you learn anything from the new video? lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> you're
> 
> you can have them.
> 
> did you learn anything from the new video? lol


Video?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> and from what i understand, only does FIR filters with its un-eq feature..


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> and from what i understand, only does FIR filters with its un-eq feature..




False.

It has FIR filters for both the input EQ and output. But the DSP only runs in 7 channels of output with FIR enabled


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

subterFUSE said:


> False.
> 
> It has FIR filters for both the input EQ and output. But the DSP only runs in 7 channels of output with FIR enabled
> 
> ...


Ahhh, I think I read an article on ceoutlook that said what I posted. Either way, the FIR filters are irrelevant if you can't get it to work for the first year and a half its out  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Same for Bit One HD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Something tells me that this thread is gonna turn out like the 6to8 thread, so if you guys wound't mind keeping the other processor stuff out, that would be great. If you'd like to talk about the Audison, start an Audison thread please.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I wasn't "hyping" anything. Pipe down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

On a more POSITIVE note, I spoke with Safe & Sound in Northern VA today about the 8to12 and it's release. He said its a lot of speculation on the date. He said it could be next week. But he didn't wanna say for sure.

So I got the feeling he has an "expected date" but doesn't wanna get any customers hype about it and then they (Gladen) don't deliver on the date told to him. 

Soooo back to the waiting game. I'm waiting on this DSP. Oh! Also...a lot of speculation on price! So that should be fun to find out the actual one. He was told $1299 but doesn't wanna stick to that either. 

Back to the waiting game 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> Soooo back to the waiting game. I'm waiting on this DSP. Oh! Also...a lot of speculation on price! So that should be fun to find out the actual one. He was told *$1299* but doesn't wanna stick to that either.


$1399.99


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

$1000 retail for the Gladen Pro 8to12. Won't be out til next year. $1399 for Aerospace 8to12, Focal rep said around November or December. Won't be released til all bugs are worked out and DSP is 100% working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

cobb, you still are working at orca, the direct us importer of mosconi correct? like, you would know a lot of this info going through like 4 people being posted correct? :laugh:


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thought this whole forum was for sharing information. Not 1 person. I could be wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

Unless that one person's name is Tom Cruise. Somebody drop a Friday gif already hahaha.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

MrGreen83 said:


> Thought this whole forum was for sharing information. Not 1 person. I could be wrong
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think direct is better. a rep will tell you anything. sometimes without knowing the truth. 

we got a guy here who sees basically every box come into the us that says mosconi on it. 

i can ask my rep, and guess what, i bet the answer wouldn't even be the same. so, it just ends up being false info spread more and more.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> i think direct is better. a rep will tell you anything. sometimes without knowing the truth.
> 
> we got a guy here who sees basically every box come into the us that says mosconi on it.
> 
> i can ask my rep, and guess what, i bet the answer wouldn't even be the same. so, it just ends up being false info spread more and more.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i knew the rep would be wrong. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> i knew the rep would be wrong. :laugh::laugh:


are they ever right?


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

There's something new that makes someone's day....everyday. I'm just happy to see you happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

Seriously though, will the Aerospace be the only version using the ADAU145x based DSP?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> i knew the rep would be wrong. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Why even make yet another boring underpowered DSP.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

oabeieo said:


> Why even make yet another boring underpowered DSP.


Start another thread to discuss the evolution of 12v specific DSPs.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

oabeieo said:


> Why even make yet another boring underpowered DSP.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Just got the call. The first batch is available for order right now....very limited quantity. The next batch will be available in a month or 2. If u want one now...call ur local dealer....like NOW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

And if u don't believe me call "(703) 631-4104" to place ur order  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> And if u don't believe me call "(703) 631-4104" to place ur order


Call your local retailer to place your order. You can use the dealer locator below to find the closest retiailer to you.

http://mosconi-america.com/dealer-locator/


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> Just got the call. The first batch is available for order right now....very limited quantity. The next batch will be available in a month or 2. If u want one now...call ur local dealer....like NOW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














MrGreen83 said:


> And if u don't believe me call "(703) 631-4104" to place ur order
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














cobb2819 said:


> Call your local retailer to place your order. You can use the dealer locator below to find the closest retiailer to you.
> 
> Dealer Locator – Mosconi America / Gladen Audio America


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Not a dealer so I honestly don't care who u get it from....the point was get ur orders in lol. 

People get really bent out of shape on this site but it's funny to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> And if u don't believe me call "(703) 631-4104" to place ur order
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





MrGreen83 said:


> Not a dealer so I honestly don't care who u get it from....the point was get ur orders in lol.
> 
> People get really bent out of shape on this site but it's funny to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Got a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

rton20s said:


>




This isn't grade school sir. Stop tryna "discipline" lol. This is a wide open website. People are free to say what they want. Surely there has got to be something else u could be doing with ur day than trying to "police" me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

And if you are capable of reading.....you can see on the first post I clearly said to call your local dealer. <<<<

Only reason I added the phone call, was because for some odd reason everytime someone posts something on here, it's debated. 

So I said call, so they could verify on their own accord. I don't have the number to EVERYONE's local dealer. So I posted mine. 

Moving along...>>>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> And if u don't believe me *call "(703) 631-4104" to place ur order*





MrGreen83 said:


> *Only reason I added the phone call*, was because for some odd reason everytime someone posts something on here, it's debated.
> 
> So I said call, *so they could verify on their own accord.* I don't have the number to EVERYONE's local dealer. So I posted mine.


We do not condone transshipping, this is why I quoted you, and made the correction with the appropriate information for all to source their local dealer. rton20s likes to post memes, it's just what he does, and it's not personal. The whole point, as you mentioned, is for anyone to input on things to help the subject at hand, and he was helping steer the information properly, with memes.


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok so there's info on the Aerospace, but the std 8 to 12 is there info??


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey I just wanna know does it have the sabre DAC if so I am in.... I love my ps8 but I been wanting that good ol sabre dac in my ride for a while...


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

That's an 8 ch DAC


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Nooo this dac 
Is Sabre ES9018 the best DAC chip right now? - Page 2

It's the same dac that's in the sony rsxgs9 headunit

I was told by a reliable source that it would be on the 8to12


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Nooo this dac
> Is Sabre ES9018 the best DAC chip right now? - Page 2
> 
> It's the same dac that's in the sony rsxgs9 headunit
> ...


Looking at the pictures in the over here there is only the dsp chip and from there on some opamps and into the rca out's so for the looks off it no dac.. :worried:


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Hey I just wanna know does it have the sabre DAC if so I am in.... I love my ps8 but I been wanting that good ol sabre dac in my ride for a while...


ADAU1962 12 channel DAC.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone install a 8to12. If so how do you like it


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

Hammer1 said:


> Anyone install a 8to12. If so how do you like it


I did not instal one yet... But tested one at home against an 6to8v8 and it was


----------



## OldNewb (Sep 30, 2016)

I have a 6to8 but I have no need for 12 channels. But if I knew it was coming I'd have waited


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

OldNewb said:


> I have a 6to8 but I have no need for 12 channels. But if I knew it was coming I'd have waited


i first heard about it in jan 2015. it's been nearly 2 years waiting.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Anyone care to explain what this means? A bit too technical for me 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

They are claiming that their FIR input filters will do a better job of leveling an OEM high level signal. While this might be true, it not certain whether this benefits you. It depends on your car and your method of implementation. If you are not integrating a factory source, then this is likely not to be helpful.

The new Bit One HD also has FIR output EQ which is more advanced than parametric. But the downside is you can only run 7 channels out of the DSP when using FIR.

I think more importantly, the Audison is still vaporware. Who knows when the Audison will ever come to market?

Lastly, when the Audison does come out it will probably need a major firmware update that won't come out for a couple of years... if ever. This is their stock-in-trade. Over-hyping products too early, and then releasing them unfinished.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ahh. Thank you for that. I do use a factory source. Does that mean I need to find something else to level my OEM high level signal? Or will the 8to12 do that just fine? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

The 6to8 and the 4to6 platforms have been performing OEM integration for years. I would say the 8to12 will do just fine.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> Ahh. Thank you for that. I do use a factory source. Does that mean I need to find something else to level my OEM high level signal? Or will the 8to12 do that just fine?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





cobb2819 said:


> The 6to8 and the 4to6 platforms have been performing OEM integration for years. I would say the 8to12 will do just fine.


EISA (European Imaging and Sound Association) seems to think the 8to12 will do fairly well at OEM integration. Considering the 8to12 recieved their In-Car Integration award for 2016-17. 

https://www.eisa.eu/awards/in-car-electronics/25/european-in-car-integration-2016-2017.html#award


----------

